# reaper costume improvements



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My son tweaked his costume a bit, i think he really has it now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Me likey!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I always like a good reaper costume. And thats a good one.
Should do a photo outdoors in the evening.
Is that burlap your using for an outer layer?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that will definitely scare the kids and the parents too. Excellent job!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's a handsome fellow


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it! how old is your son?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like, wear did you find the gloves? I need some for my reaper costume.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a great look. I am glad to see him enjoy it already.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's awesome, looks really good. He's got a job in my yard Halloween night if he wants it


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Son is 13 years old and just loves halloween. The costume came from zagone studios, it is a bit expensive but i am really impressed with how well it is made.The outer part of it is burlap but has a nice soft shell sewn inside so that it isnt scratchy on your skin. The hands are very nice with long stocking type golves to are very comfortable and stay tight to your arms. The mask also is like a sock mask so that when you move your mouth the mouth will move with it.


----------

